# Is there Any way to ban somone from Youtube?...



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Ive heard alot of rumors about this guy....But this video takes the Piss.... i can understand its nature etc etc....But feeding live chicks to his Bosc....No need at all.... 
Can he be banned if enough people stick together..?
Help me on this one guys...
YouTube - Snake Bite Lizard ATTACK EATEN ALIVE 4 EATING CHICKS EDITION


----------



## Jamie (Nov 18, 2007)

I dont like that video at all, thank god its illegal to do that in this country.

I dont know if you can get him banned, technically he hasn't done anything wrong.


----------



## Philcw (Feb 7, 2008)

mg: what f*cking W*nker:war:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

sadly they wont ban him because what hes doing isnt illegal, the guy is an asshole though.


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

i dont see anything wrong with it..ive only ever had to feed one off my snakes live food once,end off the day its nature some reptiles will only take live food and i know a couple off people on ere who only feed live food but i wont mention names,if your horrified by this the u shouldent get into reptiles because one day everyone will get a reptile that only takes live foods


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hes the reason reptiles are given a bad name....just seen a video on him being scared of a Milksnake....And he keeps a Copperhead....
omg..


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ShortFUSE said:


> i dont see anything wrong with it..ive only ever had to feed one off my snakes live food once,end off the day its nature some reptiles will only take live food and i know a couple off people on ere who only feed live food but i wont mention names,if your horrified by this the u shouldent get into reptiles because one day everyone will get a reptile that only takes live foods


I UNderstand about feeding Live.....But ****** Filming it....WTF.....You dont need to feed Bosc Monitors Live Chicks....They will happly take frozen thawed


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> I UNderstand about feeding Live.....But ***** Filming it....WTF.....You dont need to feed Bosc Monitors Live Chicks....They will happly take frozen thawed


That dosent give Reptiles bad names its people who dont know what there doing with reptiles that give em a bad name..so what if he filmed it not only is it his choice but like everyones said its legal in america plus he really does know what he,s doing with his reptiles ive watched alot off his youtube videos,if u take the time to look u might thing diffrent its not just a random act off people who buy snakes/lizards for the sole purpus off enjoying feeding live to the rep.also live or prekilled rats/mice/chicks are alot better for reptiles as frozens ones tend to loose all the good stuff the reptile needs if frozen too long


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

its irresponsible, and food for the anti's, if it must be done then it shouldnt be filmed and put on the net and for his own sick enjoyment, you can tell its all for kicks and to try and look good, just by the way hes acting at the beginning.


----------



## ShortFUSE (Jan 20, 2007)

Declan123 said:


> I UNderstand about feeding Live.....But ***** Filming it....WTF.....You dont need to feed Bosc Monitors Live Chicks....They will happly take frozen thawed


And how can u said the bosc will happiley take frozen thawed not every bosc or every reptile for that matter are the same they all have there own fussy ways to eat


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

SiUK said:


> its irresponsible, and food for the anti's, if it must be done then it shouldnt be filmed and put on the net and for his own sick enjoyment, you can tell its all for kicks and to try and look good, just by the way hes acting at the beginning.


Correct Si, i understand what your saying Fuse, but the guys an ArseHole....


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

The guys a d*ck! As far as i know he is getting all his reps taken off him any way!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/113553-u-tube-man-get-s.html


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

ShortFUSE said:


> And how can u said the bosc will happiley take frozen thawed not every bosc or every reptile for that matter are the same they all have there own fussy ways to eat


One way, because hes video'd the Bosc eating frozen before....:bash:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> The guys a d*ck! As far as i know he is getting all his reps taken off him any way!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/113553-u-tube-man-get-s.html


Sounds good to me...


----------



## Jake89 (May 30, 2007)

ShortFuse, the guy is a huge dick trust me, there has been many topics about him before, he gives out stupid and potentialy dangerous advice that could harm kill many reps or humans. As far as im aware he is geting his reps taken off him any way thank god!


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Jake89 said:


> ShortFuse, the guy is a huge dick trust me, there has been many topics about him before, he gives out stupid and potentialy dangerous advice that could harm kill many reps or humans. As far as im aware he is geting his reps taken off him any way thank god!


Thanks mate, great minds think alike


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

guy is a tw*t feeding live chicks is one thing but filming is another.... just shows unlike some good rep keepers who make youtube vids, you all know who i mean, this guy has to fill his vids with gore because he has no true knowledge... every thing about him is sh*t

heres another thread about this guy...

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/113553-u-tube-man-get-s.html

i left him another comment and flagged this vid... just go to flag, violent behaviour, animal abuse... enough of these and it will be removed... he had to edit the gabbon vid were it bit the mouse because of this.... come on every one get flagging

YouTube - Snake Bite Lizard ATTACK EATEN ALIVE 4 EATING CHICKS EDITION


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

knighty said:


> guy is a tw*t feeding live chicks is one thing but filming is another.... just shows unlike some good rep keepers who make youtube vids, you all know who i mean, this guy has to fill his vids with gore because he has no true knowledge... every thing about him is sh*t
> 
> heres another thread about this guy...
> 
> ...


Dont you mean the copperhead, he never had a gaboon as far as iam aware.

Thank God : victory:


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

If anybody wants to speak to him personally his msn email is on his profile page


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

mleadley said:


> Dont you mean the copperhead, he never had a gaboon as far as iam aware.
> 
> Thank God : victory:


yeah sorry, was venting when i wrote the post:lol2:


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

knighty said:


> yeah sorry, was venting when i wrote the post:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## retri (Mar 5, 2008)

The guy is a **, if enough people report him surely they will put a stop to it


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Muffdaddy is very unhappy with me because I said some unpleasent but truthful things about him on the forums, so he's telling everyone to unsubscribe from my videos... Such a baby....

If he thought what I said before was unpleseant why not go all of the way and tell him how I really feel:whistling2:

*******************


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Viperkeeper said:


> Muffdaddy is very unhappy with me because I said some unpleasent but truthful things about him on the forums, so he's telling everyone to unsubscribe from my videos... Such a baby....
> 
> If he thought what I said before was unpleseant why not go all of the way and tell him how I really feel:whistling2:
> 
> ********************.*


Haha, wise words mate


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

Viperkeeper said:


> ***********************.*


:lol2::lol2: :notworthy: , he deletes all my comments i leave now.. heard he now has a "facility" that he will be using for his venomous that he wants to get so no doubt he'll be dead soon we'll see how much he loves god then :whistling2:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

He gives Hot keeping, and general Reptile Keeping a BAD name


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I agree that some snakes need to be live fed, and that most of us watched the discovery channel at one time or another and have seen snakes and other animals kill, so whats the difference between the discovery channel and youtube???

The answer is taste.

I have seen loins on the idscovery channel late night eat a cow from the backside up alive. Not very nice viewing if you have a weak stomach, but it was filmed incontext to its environement.

However lot of the live feed videos on youtube have people cheering as the snake or lizard pulls it to peices, in fact there is one video where a boa takes a live rabbit backwards, the rabbit is squealling in pain and the bloke behind the camera is masturating as he is getting off on it.

So shortfuse, before you say that people film live feeds dont give reptiles a bad name, perhaps yopu should show the masturbating pain freak video to your mum or granny, she what they make of it, see if it doesn't give us respoinsible people a bad name.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

i just hate the "its natural" argument the pray can get away in the wild thats only only bit that annoys me but im fine with animals that have to have live as they wont feed any other way but filming it is still tasteless


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Declan123 said:


> Ive heard alot of rumors about this prick....But this video takes the Piss.... i can understand its nature etc etc....But feeding live chicks to his Bosc....No need at all....
> Can he be banned if enough people stick together..?
> Help me on this one guys...
> YouTube - Snake Bite Lizard ATTACK EATEN ALIVE 4 EATING CHICKS EDITION


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THATS ME!!


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

SiUK said:


> sadly they wont ban him because what hes doing isnt illegal, the guy is an asshole though.


DAMN RIGHT BITCH!


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

ShortFUSE said:


> That dosent give Reptiles bad names its people who dont know what there doing with reptiles that give em a bad name..so what if he filmed it not only is it his choice but like everyones said its legal in america plus he really does know what he,s doing with his reptiles ive watched alot off his youtube videos,if u take the time to look u might thing diffrent its not just a random act off people who buy snakes/lizards for the sole purpus off enjoying feeding live to the rep.also live or prekilled rats/mice/chicks are alot better for reptiles as frozens ones tend to loose all the good stuff the reptile needs if frozen too long


thank you...i remeber eveything.


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

ShortFUSE said:


> And how can u said the bosc will happiley take frozen thawed not every bosc or every reptile for that matter are the same they all have there own fussy ways to eat


they dont know what they are talking about...jealousy is their middle name


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Jake89 said:


> The guys a d*ck! As far as i know he is getting all his reps taken off him any way!
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/dwa-species/113553-u-tube-man-get-s.html


ROFL YOUR VERY WRONG!!! we will neevr loose our reptiles!!! we havea special facilty ready for our reptiles


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

Viperkeeper said:


> Muffdaddy is very unhappy with me because I said some unpleasent but truthful things about him on the forums, so he's telling everyone to unsubscribe from my videos... Such a baby....
> 
> If he thought what I said before was unpleseant why not go all of the way and tell him how I really feel:whistling2:
> 
> ************************


LOL i have not told anyone to unsubscribe to you..LOL...you an old fart....i will deal with you later for your comments...and blocking me when i called you on them....all wahsed up


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

just let it go dude... just slip into anonymity....


----------



## MUFFDADDY2 (Apr 7, 2008)

HABU said:


> just let it go dude... just slip into anonymity....


say what??? you slip into nothingness...im not...bitch...this site is full of little jealous bitches..


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> say what??? you slip into nothingness...im not...bitch...this site is full of little jealous bitches..


put your dummy back in you muppet


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> say what??? you slip into nothingness...im not...bitch...this site is full of little jealous bitches..


i'm no jealous bitch bud. i'm just saying that you are making yourself look bad. you know that it is pointless to continue. sometimes you just have to walk away. why persue this matter?.. how does it benefit you?


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

HABU said:


> i'm no jealous bitch bud. i'm just saying that you are making yourself look bad. you know that it is pointless to continue. sometimes you just have to walk away. why persue this matter?.. how does it benefit you?


I would suspect this weird online exsistnace makes him feel better about himself, it's probably all he has to do.

Leave it Habu, the guys made it very clear who the moron is...dropping to their level and all that...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

BWAAAA HAHAHAHAHAHA

thats exactly right, everyone mock the fool and feel better about yourselves


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i had never read these threads until last night and then watched the video where he was letting that snake bite him.. when he started jumping like a little girl i died laughing.....:crazy:


----------



## Mason (Jan 21, 2008)

if you think what you have is fame...you are very deluded. How is this idiot not banned? sure there are half a dozen posts worthy of it...


----------



## Tina (Apr 9, 2007)

Posts have been removed from this thread.

Please keep on-topic and polite.


----------



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

(aimed at muffdaddy)

Oh how I love internet warriors.

Never stop, you remind me of how normal I am!!! 

:war:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2::lol2: this has got even funnier since I read it last, I do genuinely feel a bit embarrassed for you Muffdaddy you have become the laughing stock of not just this forum but other online communities as well, and yet you still continue to make yourself look even more stupid, if thats even possible.


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Rofl, calling Al an old Fart...! Hes more of an expert than you would ever be...

As for his handling skill, there unbilevible... not like yours im afraid...


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

HABU said:


> :lol2::lol2:


he has resorted to sending me PMs now, which i dont mind as i like laughing at him. he says he dont need us but he just cant stay away. he thinks we are all jeleous of him, and we have no knowledge...:whistling2:
suprisingly though he has never said we are wrong in our views of him and he hasnt yet said he knows what hes doing...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:

i feel sorry for the chap realy as he obviously has a sad little life...


----------



## emily89 (Mar 18, 2008)

there are so many sick videos on you tube atm from live feeding to people killing snakes? really sick


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

knighty said:


> he has resorted to sending me PMs now, which i dont mind as i like laughing at him. he says he dont need us but he just cant stay away. he thinks we are all jeleous of him, and we have no knowledge...:whistling2:
> suprisingly though he has never said we are wrong in our views of him and he hasnt yet said he knows what hes doing...:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:
> 
> i feel sorry for the chap realy as he obviously has a sad little life...


he seems to know a bunch of facts about animals but also alot of wrong ones and seems to ignore the correct husbandry like the small tank for his 3 bosc's


----------



## rthomse (Aug 31, 2007)

HI! IM MUFFDADDY2, got something to say? SAY IT! - Experts Forum at VenomousReptiles.org He' off his medication again!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

rthomse said:


> HI! IM MUFFDADDY2, got something to say? SAY IT! - Experts Forum at VenomousReptiles.org He' off his medication again!


the guy is a complete idiot, he got banned from here in a few days, for acting like a childish prat, I cant believe he would go on there, in such a confrontational way and insult knowledgable people, he really does need to grow up, it annoys me so much that I need to comment, even though I should just ignore the twat.


----------



## xxsassyminxxx (Jan 3, 2008)

Si.... tha last snake in that vid that didn't eat..........isn't that a rattler?
I thought u were supposed to feed them small meals only, else they regurge?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

looks to me like a copperhead, and wasted on that idiot, cos its a very nice one. The prey item is a bit big IMO.


----------



## MELINDAGIBSON (Sep 8, 2007)

*Jesus*

I must admit its put me off buying a rep, yes maybe its natural but so is having sex but you wouldnt post it on utube, it just kills me to think of the pain the little chicken went through as i used to hand rear ducks trust me my eyes welled up,
but the man that posted it has shown what an imature idiot he is and now looks really stupid, but thanks to him i would never buy a lizard or snake so before he comes on here and says so, no i dont know anything about snakes or lizards and thanks to people like you i never will , everyone on here loves there animals and take good care of them but get some respect for yourself and some help i feel embarressed for you. im not saying live feeding is wrong because its not but behind closed doors cause the only thing you will be famous for is being an internet tosser i bet your mum is so proud of you !


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

MELINDAFARREN said:


> I must admit its put me off buying a rep, yes maybe its natural but so is having sex but you wouldnt post it on Utube


 
Not a funny post and I agree, but that bit made me chuckle.


----------



## knighty (Feb 27, 2008)

MELINDAFARREN said:


> but so is having sex but you wouldnt post it on utube!


well........:whistling2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

MUFFDADDY2 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH THATS ME!!


A very good friend of mine wrote something truly lovely.



Flanker's Tale said:


> The weak may be greedy, or spiteful, or cruel, for often they have no choice. But the strong should be kind. They have no excuse not to be.


You, as a human, should have the strength to be kind - not just to your pets, but to the animals you feed to them. Why aren't you?

I don't blame a wild snake for eating live prey. They have little choice, and they have no choice over whether it is cruel or painful for their prey. However... in captivity there IS a choice and that choice is to be made by the keeper, not the kept. If the animal will eat dead prey, there is no excuse to feed live for your own entertainment.


----------

